# As predicted, Trek and Astana wed



## biker_boy (Sep 10, 2002)

http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news/SURPRISE_SURPRISE__TREK_TO_SUPPLY_ASTANA_article_168800.html


As everybody called earlier in the year, Astana will be mounting Treks this season.

Disco's not dead...it's just Kazakh.


----------



## funktekk (Jul 29, 2006)

boring!!!


----------



## master2129 (Mar 30, 2007)

biker_boy said:


> http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news/SURPRISE_SURPRISE__TREK_TO_SUPPLY_ASTANA_article_168800.html
> 
> 
> As everybody called earlier in the year, Astana will be mounting Treks this season.
> ...


It's not at all surprising. Trek is in so much debt right now that they need a big team to latch on to so they can drive sales. Inventory is at an all time high right now. Our local shop complains contantly about how Trek is shoving bikes he doesn't want and can't sell down his throat. They could care less about the riders or the team. It's all about the money and air time in the grand tours. :thumbsup:


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jul 22, 2007)

Well, this is a little disappointing. Not real disappointing, just a little -- as another poster said, boring.

I'm so not sold on Astana. Bruyneel seems like such a slimebag. So do his riders -- Levi Leipheimer -- hard to root for; hard to root against. Contador -- man, I'd like to believe in him, so much fun to watch, but, mmm -- no. Kloden -- you've got to be kidding!

I could be proven wrong -- hope so!


----------



## funktekk (Jul 29, 2006)

Trek missed the boat with this one. Astana might not even get an invite to the Tour de France. 

With teams like Slipstream, Rock Racing, BMC, ect. I see the US continental scene making great strides. All the shake up of sponsors on the pro tour has only spread more talent down into the continental ranks. 

Slipstream is going to be America's team, but I'm not sure how long Felt has them tied down.

Rock Racing is be a marketing machine. Anyone who can sell people jeans for $300 when you can get the same thing for $30 knows a thing or two about marketing. I think they are on Reilleys or something.. Trek could probably buy them out.

I hate to say it but the general public in the USA doesn't care what Contador rides, even if he wins every race for the rest of his life and the don't care about Levi either. People don't look at these guys and say, "I want to be just like him" like they did with Armstrong. I guess its personallity and public relations on the riders part.

I think Trek wasted their money, 9 out of 10 people buying a bike don't have a clue about Pro cycling and couldn't care less who was riding what bike.


----------



## BikinCO (Feb 17, 2004)

*International*



funktekk said:


> I hate to say it but the general public in the USA doesn't care what Contador rides, even if he wins every race for the rest of his life and the don't care about Levi either. People don't look at these guys and say, "I want to be just like him" like they did with Armstrong. I guess its personallity and public relations on the riders part.


You are aware that Trek sells bikes outside the US.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

funktekk said:


> Trek missed the boat with this one. Astana might not even get an invite to the Tour de France.


Unlikely they won't get and invite.

If R&R is such a marketing machine come come you don't know what bike their riding (hint its not Ridley)

Slipstream might have been a better fit if Trek wanted an american team but Slipstream was already taken (although Trek tried to get him).


----------



## blackhat (Jan 2, 2003)

I've seen burke quoted somewhere saying that 70% of their business is domestic, fwiw. that still leaves 30%, but if they're trying to sell bikes to the 70%, levi and "the accountant" probably aren't going to give much aid there. 
personally I'd like to have seen trek part ways with Johan/Festana just out of a personal dislike of their program but I don't know which decision makes more business sense.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

Team Astana is not trying to be an American team, so they aren't in competition with Slipstream or any other American team for the "American" slot in any race. I'd say Astana has a much better chance of getting an invite to the Tour than Slipstream does, simply because they have the current winner. The Tour would have to come up with a very good reason to exclude him, and if they didn't have one this year in spite of all the blustering, I can't imagine they'll have one next year. Funny how OP only seems relevant on the eve of the Tour or some other big race.


----------



## Kris Flatlander (Sep 9, 2006)

funktekk said:


> Trek missed the boat with this one. Astana might not even get an invite to the Tour de France.
> 
> With teams like Slipstream, Rock Racing, BMC, ect. I see the US continental scene making great strides. All the shake up of sponsors on the pro tour has only spread more talent down into the continental ranks.


Apart from Slipstream on this list here you have got to be joking. Rock Racing and BMC? I don't care how much "hype" your team has generated a handful of crit results and some riders who have been bought as they begin a slide from their prime does not a Tour team make. I'll admit Slipstream is confident and looks to be a pretty powerful team coming into the season, but the jump from US Continental to even Euro Continental is a bit of a leap for the other two. Think of the "Continental" names you will see over in Europe, guys like Garzelli, Simoni (for next year), Gutierrez, Niko Eeckhout, Bertolini. I know we all read ROAD and VeloNews but just because someone is 'good' or even 'dominant' on the local scene is such a far jump from Europe at almost any level. This isn't just me talking out of my @%$ either, every time you hear of a rider going over to Europe they talk about how it's VERY different. Why am I ranting so much?

/Rant


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

Kloden is my hero. There, I said it.

He's kinda like Lance -- "never tested positive." He's old and fast. I'll root for that.


----------



## mikeyp123 (Mar 9, 2007)

but Lance did test positive for EPO in his 1999 TdF samples...



iliveonnitro said:


> Kloden is my hero. There, I said it.
> 
> He's kinda like Lance -- "never tested positive." He's old and fast. I'll root for that.


----------



## Kris Flatlander (Sep 9, 2006)

Here's what the Astana Madone is going to look like


----------



## blackhat (Jan 2, 2003)

Kris Flatlander said:


> Here's what the Astana Madone is going to look like


yup. still ugly.


----------



## cbuchanan (Mar 6, 2006)

One interesting little detail about this team, at least to me, is their component partnership this year. Disco rode with Shimano and Astana rode with Campy but, both are pushed aside for SRAM this season. Not an important detail as far as the racing goes but I find it pretty intriguing anyway.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jul 22, 2007)

blackhat said:


> yup. still ugly.


Out of curiosity, why ugly? Is it the colors or the Madone you don't like? This scheme wouldn't be my first choice, but I think they did pretty good, given their base color is sky blue.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Boo yea!

I knew this was gonna happen despite Trek saying earlier that they are not interested in following Johan's program at Astana.

And, very likely they would be at the Tour next year. They have the winner and 3rd place finisher in their team. They'll definitely get an invite one way or another.


----------



## Doctor Who (Feb 22, 2005)

fougasg said:


> Out of curiosity, why ugly? Is it the colors or the Madone you don't like? This scheme wouldn't be my first choice, but I think they did pretty good, given their base color is sky blue.



Sky blue is a great color. It's just that the new Madone is gross. You can't make an ugly frame look good, even with a sweet paintjob.


----------



## blackhat (Jan 2, 2003)

fougasg said:


> Out of curiosity, why ugly? Is it the colors or the Madone you don't like? This scheme wouldn't be my first choice, but I think they did pretty good, given their base color is sky blue.


color's fine, it would look hot on a Tarmac. just not a madone.


----------



## master2129 (Mar 30, 2007)

Kris Flatlander said:


> Here's what the Astana Madone is going to look like


I think the colors look a whole lot better for 2008 than last season's color pallete. I am not a fan of Trek or the Madone itself. It's was so uncomfortable when I rode it. And I only went 60 miles that day. I just can't magine doing 2.5x that length in a Classic. I'd most likely need to be carried off the bike and put into a wheelchair. It really beat up my old body bad. I do wish Astana luck in 2008. It will be interesting to see what they can do.


----------



## A4B45200 (Aug 28, 2004)

I wonder if Trek will ship 08 Madones with SRAM Red now? That would rock!


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

master2129 said:


> I think the colors look a whole lot better for 2008 than last season's color pallete. I am not a fan of Trek or the Madone itself. It's was so uncomfortable when I rode it. And I only went 60 miles that day. I just can't magine doing 2.5x that length in a Classic. I'd most likely need to be carried off the bike and put into a wheelchair. It really beat up my old body bad. I do wish Astana luck in 2008. It will be interesting to see what they can do.


Levi, George, Alberto and many others raced Grand tours with it.

And, some of them used it for the summer classics too. I think they're fine.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jul 22, 2007)

blackhat said:


> color's fine, it would look hot on a Tarmac. just not a madone.


Hmmm. I finally like the looks of the Madone because it looks more like a Tarmac...


----------



## funktekk (Jul 29, 2006)

Kris Flatlander said:


> Apart from Slipstream on this list here you have got to be joking. Rock Racing and BMC? I don't care how much "hype" your team has generated a handful of crit results and some riders who have been bought as they begin a slide from their prime does not a Tour team make. I'll admit Slipstream is confident and looks to be a pretty powerful team coming into the season, but the jump from US Continental to even Euro Continental is a bit of a leap for the other two. Think of the "Continental" names you will see over in Europe, guys like Garzelli, Simoni (for next year), Gutierrez, Niko Eeckhout, Bertolini. I know we all read ROAD and VeloNews but just because someone is 'good' or even 'dominant' on the local scene is such a far jump from Europe at almost any level. This isn't just me talking out of my @%$ either, every time you hear of a rider going over to Europe they talk about how it's VERY different. Why am I ranting so much?
> 
> /Rant


My point was that I can see US continental cycling becoming much more relevant than in the past. 

I am not saying that Rock and BMC are ready for the Tour de France. I am saying that they will continue to grow and play a big role on the US scene as the US public will show more interest in continental racing.


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

RE: The Astana Trek looks pretty good to me, in as much carbon fiber wonder bikes go.

I'm a Kloeden fan too, but the wool isn't over my eyes. It's pretty clear that he was still competing in an even field (albiet it artificially raised field).

The sucky thing is that by buying an Astana jersey in support of Kloeden, I'll be thought of as a Levi / Contador lover.


----------



## btinder (Aug 25, 2007)

mikeyp123 said:


> but Lance did test positive for EPO in his 1999 TdF samples...


Not that I want to argue this here...but...

Can you tell me what constitutes a positive test? Ask yourself that question, and then read about Le'Eqiupe's accusations again.


----------



## bigpinkt (Jul 20, 2006)

the answer depends on how much you are willing to ignore the obvious.


----------



## blackhat (Jan 2, 2003)

btinder said:


> Not that I want to argue this here...but...
> 
> Can you tell me what constitutes a positive test? Ask yourself that question, and then read about Le'Eqiupe's accusations again.


I'm pretty comfortable calling those "positives". If I come to your house and steal your gigantic plasma TV but the cop that arrests me after searching my house doesn't have a search warrant, does that make me any less the thief of your TV? No. I won't go to jail, perhaps, but I still stole your TV. Lance won't be sanctioned, in all likelihood, but he still gave samples that later turned out to be positive. on more than on occasion. for more than one banned substance.


----------



## btinder (Aug 25, 2007)

blackhat said:


> I'm pretty comfortable calling those "positives". If I come to your house and steal your gigantic plasma TV but the cop that arrests me after searching my house doesn't have a search warrant, does that make me any less the thief of your TV? No. I won't go to jail, perhaps, but I still stole your TV. Lance won't be sanctioned, in all likelihood, but he still gave samples that later turned out to be positive. on more than on occasion. for more than one banned substance.


Only the A samples were tested, the Bs had been destroyed, making a positive test impossible by any standard whatsoever. Lets also not forget they didn't have Armstrong's name on them, just what the newspaper Le'Equipe said were his serial numbers (but this was never confirmed because they refused to release the numbers so they could be verified with the official logs). And not to mention, the samples were tested six years after the fact, increasing the possibility of a false positive.

Bottom line: nobody can confirm those samples b/c the B samples were destroyed. So when you say he tested positive in 1999, you're spreading misinformation.


----------



## btinder (Aug 25, 2007)

bigpinkt said:


> the answer depends on how much you are willing to ignore the obvious.


ahh, so you have a little cornel of wisdom that has somehow eluded me? Please, let me move out of your way, O'Holy Keeper of the Light! *rolls eyes*


----------



## bigpinkt (Jul 20, 2006)

btinder said:


> Only the A samples were tested, the Bs had been destroyed, making a positive test impossible by any standard whatsoever. Lets also not forget they didn't have Armstrong's name on them, just what the newspaper Le'Equipe said were his serial numbers (but this was never confirmed because they refused to release the numbers so they could be verified with the official logs). And not to mention, the samples were tested six years after the fact, increasing the possibility of a false positive.
> 
> Bottom line: nobody can confirm those samples b/c the B samples were destroyed. So when you say he tested positive in 1999, you're spreading misinformation.


Wrong.

The numbers where confirmed, because they were released by the UCI after they received approval by Saint Lance himself.

You must be excited with Christmas coming, if you believe Lance was clean then one would assume you believe in Santa Claus....maybe he will bring you a new Trek and some cool Disco gear! :thumbsup: 

I believe Mike, Stephanie, Stephen, Frankie, Betsy, I do not believe in Actovigen, Cortisone, or using convicted doping doctors for their knowledge of "Interval training"


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jul 22, 2007)

*This thread started innocently enough...*

We were talking about the fact that Trek and Astana had struck a deal... then someone said it was boring, and hey! now we're discussing the interesting stuff!


----------



## Cyclo-phile (Sep 22, 2005)

fougasg said:


> Out of curiosity, why ugly? Is it the colors or the Madone you don't like? This scheme wouldn't be my first choice, but I think they did pretty good, given their base color is sky blue.


This is a much better use of sky blue, atmo.


----------



## funktekk (Jul 29, 2006)

I saw a picture on Pez with a Astana BMC and Disco Trek and I almost cried.

I couldn't imagine having to trade in my BMC for a Trek. Thats like trading a Porsche 911for Ford Mustang.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jul 22, 2007)

Cyclo-phile said:


> This is a much better use of sky blue, atmo.



Yep. That's about as good as it gets... Your bike?


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

funktekk said:


> I saw a picture on Pez with a Astana BMC and Disco Trek and I almost cried.
> 
> I couldn't imagine having to trade in my BMC for a Trek. Thats like trading a Porsche 911for Ford Mustang.


At the same price too. They want like 9 grand for that Trek.

LMAO.

Trek can suck it.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jul 22, 2007)

FondriestFan said:


> At the same price too. They want like 9 grand for that Trek.
> 
> LMAO.
> 
> Trek can suck it.


Okay, I'll rise to the bait. Why the Trek haters now, of all times? Trek did exactly what haters (and even fans) said they should do for the past half-decade -- drastically rework their top-end frames to compete with state-of-the-art offerings rather than continuing to rest on their Lance-era laurels. So far, reviews of the new frames have been uniformly good. Whether this continues beyond the afterglow of new-release hype remains to be seen, of course.

Further, the Astana bikes run SRAM Red, a big departure from Trek's Shimano heritage. IMO Trek has done a lot to re-establish itself as worthy of comparison to the rest of the pro peleton's bikes. I do wish they would reduce their dependence on their house component maker, Bontrager. 

Are they worth 9 grand? Of course not. Street price will be lower -- if not they won't sell many. 

BTW, I haven't ridden BMC, so please don't take this as dissing their bikes.


----------



## funktekk (Jul 29, 2006)

They make a corvette that will out perform a Ferrari, but its still a Chevy. 

no matter how they gussy up a Trek all I see is vanilla. I guess its mostly because they are everywhere.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jul 22, 2007)

funktekk said:


> They make a corvette that will out perform a Ferrari, but its still a Chevy.
> 
> no matter how they gussy up a Trek all I see is vanilla. I guess its mostly because they are everywhere.


Yeah, I know. I've got two of 'em, with thousands of miles on both. They are good but uninspiring. BTW, I've got the "Ferrari." It's a Colnago C40-HP, sorta old-school, but since I bought it I rarely ride the Treks.

The Corvette analogy is perfect -- when it comes to comparing bikes. But in real life I'd be happy driving a Corvette. Happier with the Ferrari, but just fine with the Vette...


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

master2129 said:


> Our local shop complains contantly about how Trek is shoving bikes he doesn't want and can't sell down his throat.


My local shop say they can't get their hands on the new Madone because stocks are short. Likely a different country though. I wish they'd send some from your area over here!


----------



## slideeslide (Feb 1, 2007)

funktekk said:


> I saw a picture on Pez with a Astana BMC and Disco Trek and I almost cried.
> 
> I couldn't imagine having to trade in my BMC for a Trek. Thats like trading a Porsche 911for Ford Mustang.


If your Porsche was made in Taiwan, like your BMC...then you would be kinda right. 
I was in lust for BMC for a long time until I started to notice that BMC never said where their frames were made, Taiwan. Just like Cervelo and Orbea(they are finished in Spain aka painted) The markup is so over the top it is truly astounding.

Why would I buy the Trek, because both bikes being 9K, I know WHY my bike cost 9K!


----------



## Jesse D Smith (Jun 11, 2005)

*Not bored a bit*

Unlike the Debbie Downer crowd, I'll say I'm glad to hear this. Although I knew about Johan and Astana, I hadn't thought about what bike, group, and other equipment sponsors would appear. So no, I wasn't bored, and didn't find the news so boring I had to post a reply declaring it to be boring.

USPS and Disco's Treks didn't win them the races, but they stayed together and Trek did what the teams asked of them. They developed things for the team and them offered them to the public. If you were to take year-by-year comparison photos of various manufacturer's bikes, particularly time trial bikes, you'd see how much copied Treks are. 

Trek had to have forseen a downturn in sales after Lance retired, and another downturn when no American sponsor had the [email protected] to get into the pro cycling game with a ready-made champion team. Trek is an American company, employing fellow Americans, which some people consider important. So as a fan who appreciates how talented Johan and his team are, I'm glad to see them with Trek.


----------



## Kestreljr (Jan 10, 2007)

Cyclo-phile said:


> This is a much better use of sky blue, atmo.


To each his own I guess... To me that Parlee (While I would love to have the bike) the paint job reminds me of a Panama City Beach air brushed t-shirt.









I would prefer the clean lines on the trek. And I am no Trek lover.


----------

